# 9th St. Dam This Time of Year



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Was in Alpena the other day looking at the river and it appears to be locked up from the mouth to 9th St. There is a portion of relatively fast-moving open water from the dam to the bridge, however, and I'm assuming this probably stays open throughout winter. Can I expect over-wintering steelhead to be in here during the frozen months or would I be better off waiting until Spring? I didn't see any sign of anyone fishing the spot (no tracks in the snow) when typically there are always people there at the dam during warmer periods, even if only guys chasing zombie salmon, suckers and the like.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There are usually Steelhead around through the winter. I got bad advice from a (very) local tackle shop once, and drove 5 hours to fish the pool below the floodgates from a rowboat. I got there, and it was covered in 3" of ice (bad advice the previous day was "wide open"). I rowed my boat onto the ice cover, and rocked it until it would break up large sections - which would then float downstream, with a little help from me, pushing with the flat stern of the boat. Eventually I opened enough of that pool to fish, and caught a bunch of Steelhead. But it was a ton of work. I haven't patronized that tackle shop in the 25 years since, lol. 

Floating small jigs with waxworms, or wigglers is productive in winter. Pink jigs (and actually Pink/Pearlescent) do real well. Spawn floated under a bobber does well, too. If you decide to go wading around on the side across from the parking lot, you better have some sort of cleats. Super-slick rocks, and concrete in Alpena. I bought Korker sandals (a couple times) specifically to fish there, safely. I wouldn't risk wading it in winter temps, with just wader boots, or even with felt soles. Cleats, or don't wade there. Period.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Good info, thanks. No winter wading for me, I've been there plenty last Summer and Fall and am well aware of the rocks/concrete. I'll give the fishing there a try, from shore, if we get a nice day sometime soon, assuming the water is still open.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

.


----------

